

Open Source Lessons Learned: Two Years of Telescope - jlukanta
https://medium.com/@sachagreif/open-source-lessons-learned-two-years-of-telescope-be4ed955b39

======
joshowens
I love Telescope! I use it to run the Meteor.js news site
[http://crater.io](http://crater.io).

I am really impressed with the continued efforts that Sacha puts into both
Meteor and the Open Source community. He is something I aspire to be like one
day.

